# Greetings from Brooklyn NY



## Alexander Thomas (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi I'm Bro Thomas from Brothers of faith #7. I am the new WM of this lodge. I came here to get more knowledge of my duties, and to become a good WM. Im still learning and I realized I have much to learn. I was introduced to masonry by my uncle and with the good and bad things I have seen I still love it just as when I was first accepted. I look forward to getting to meet new brothers and to learn new things. SMIB 

Sent from my SM-N920T using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Keith C (Apr 17, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Worshipful Master.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 17, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Worshipful Master.


----------



## Alexander Thomas (Apr 18, 2018)

Keith C said:


> Welcome to the forum Worshipful Master.


Thank you brother

Sent from my SM-N920T using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Alexander Thomas (Apr 18, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum Worshipful Master.


Thanks brother

Sent from my SM-N920T using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Apr 18, 2018)

Welcome and greetings WM !


----------



## Alexander Thomas (Apr 18, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Welcome and greetings WM !



Thank you brother

Sent from my SM-N920T using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Kwasi Kdivine (May 7, 2018)

Hello I am Kwasi from Long Island New York. I joined sons of Haiti in Brooklyn when I was 19

Sent from my SM-J727V using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## KSigMason (May 7, 2018)

Greetings and welcome Worshipful Brother.


----------



## Alexander Thomas (May 8, 2018)

Kwasi Kdivine said:


> Hello I am Kwasi from Long Island New York. I joined sons of Haiti in Brooklyn when I was 19
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727V using My Freemasonry mobile app


I have heard of them back in 2005 when i was looking to join a logde

Sent from my SM-N920T using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Matt L (May 9, 2018)

Worshipful Brother Thomas, welcome to the forum.  My family settled in Brooklyn when my Grandfather Ignazio came to America in 1903.  He owned two shoe stores, one on Nostrand and the other on Flatbush ave.  Both my parents were raised in Brooklyn.  I was raised in Suffolk County, my parents moved there after my dad came back from WW2.  

I have fond memories taking the trip into the "city" to visit my grandparents on Sundays for church and the typical Italian get together with the family.  My grandfather was a past president of the Italian American League.  

I haven't been to Brooklyn since the early 80's.  But I'm a Brooklynite at heart.


----------

